# Marketplace



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry if this is obvious elsewhere, but how can i access the for sale area. I know i can join up but i am not absolutely sure yet i will go for a TT? Do i have to be a member?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Diamond, New members with low post count & not members of the TTOC have restricted access. We have had probs with scammers etc in the past. Its only £10 to become a Web member. Click the link & join up.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=199742

Hoggy.


----------



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok thx for quick answer


----------

